# What Boat/Crew do you look up to?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

In the bass world, everyone has their favorite angler and will frequently use the same tackle as that pro. Or it's common for people to flock to a certain bait after someone wins a tournament on it (like this new A-rig that won 2 tournaments in a row).
I grew up walking the docks and there were always a few captains that I would just love talking to and would grab every morsel of advice they would share. Certain boats just had a "swagger" about them and we would always tend to gravitate towards their methods or tackle. 
Do you guys have anyone like that? Some boats that come to mind as trendsetters in our area are the Dreamin' On, Bluewater Cat, and High C's out of Orange Beach. Dataman seemed to command a great deal of respect in the Pensacola area. 
As for individuals, Creighton Parker was always someone that I wanted to learn more from. He was on of the better king fishing guys I knew of. I sure wish I could have spent more time getting to know him and his tactics.
I just got to wondering this morning, who are some of the guys that you looked up to and would try whatever they recommended? What are the boats that everyone dreams of?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Blue Marlana...no hype, no arrogance, no looking down there nose at the rest of the world. JUST RESULTS.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Team recess, person blair wiggins.


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Most Admired*

Team Recess! Gene & his team have certainly inspired me to be a better fisherman. John


----------



## recess daughter (May 18, 2009)

I agree Team Recess, My daddy, and wonderful brother ,TIM who I adore and the rest of the guys they are awesome!!!! 

thanks for the compliment of them, they are very humble giving guys ..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna have to say Gene and Tim also. They are great guy's and good at what they do. They really make ya feel at home when your around them. When I grow up I want to be just like em.

They have really helped me out and taught me a lot.

Ole Cliff's alright too.:whistling:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Recess. They are just really great people. :thumbup:


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. Out of 6 replies, 5 of them speak highly of Recess. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting the crew, but I love keeping up with your reports guys!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know about the crews because I haven't meet all of them but I sure look foward to the following reports. 

Team Recess, Just thier sucess and amount of posts leave you in awe. :yes:

The Adams (Nothing Matters) I'm gonna charter that boat one day, well as soon as I'm done with all this studying for the Capn test. I want to take my dad out and catch some of them BIG fish since I am unable to do it. 

And the retired navy guys out of Sherman Cove. The just know how to type a report. That looks like a fun fishing trip every time. :thumbsup:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> And the retired navy guys out of Sherman Cove. The just know how to type a report. That looks like a fun fishing trip every time.


That would be Ed and his crew on Shur Catch...also another really successful group of fishermen and nice folks.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Shur Ketch, Thanks Dale. 

I went back and looked and didn't see any of thier reports in the offshore section or just missed them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Jack Sparrow and the Pearl!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I second the Nothin matters - Mark Adams Jake Adams and Matt Adams


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Steve Kaiser! I learned so much from him as a kid, and the years that followed! Miss him alot!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Wes Rozier!! Great Angler, Great Captain and just one hell of a nice Guy!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. The list could be pretty long, there are several anglers that are very well known for their ability to consistently find and produce their target. 


Kelly Windes - The Guy is almost unreal

Team Recess - Any time of year, Any Day, Any Weather, Every Trip 

Fred Myers and Bruce Lindeman - Just Dang.

AirBorne - Kingfish sit still for Them.

John Holley - Probably the Most Competitive Fisherman I have ever met and the Most Accomplished also. The Guy is Simply and Truly Great.

Jimmy Jimenez - Just Goes without Saying. Never had a bad day on a boat with him and we have Sunk, blew up motors, went 60 miles in Hurricane Force Winds in a 22 Bay Boat and Won, Spun Props, Treble Hooks in the Leg, Lost Lower Units, had a pull start a Mercury all day and the list goes on and on, and it is all Good. Over the Years Jimmy and I have come to believe in the saying "If Our Boat makes it Back to the Dock.....It's Your Ass". 


Those are just the first I thought of in Reply to this thread, I am positive there are many many many more. 


Good Thread. 


.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Dang. The list could be pretty long, there are several anglers that are very well known for their ability to consistently find and produce their target.
> 
> 
> Kelly Windes - The Guy is almost unreal
> ...


Kelly Windes is in a league of his own. I worked with that group for a summer over there in Destin. He and Steve Hauesler (don't know if I spelled that correctly) are certainly second to none when it comes to bottom fishing.
I haven't met the Airborne guys, but hope to one day.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Recess


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Jake Adams, Nothing Matters, Frank "Celtic"


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

nb&twil said:


> Kelly Windes QUOTE]
> 
> + 2 The Sunrise can catch some big fish


----------



## recess daughter (May 18, 2009)

thats a great post thank you so much for everyone saying team recess its nice to see good things on here and less DRAMA!!!!


im partial to team recess. thats my daddy...


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Jakes Adams
Chris Phillips
Matt Mecleod
Team recess
wes orizeir


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Experts Only
Work Of Art
SeaSpray
Shady Lady
each for differant reasons.... and I'm shure some i've forgotten... and of course 
IRISH WAKE... Mcguire Martins boat from back in the 80's.... i fished on it as a deckhand when i was 14.... one of the best summers of my life !!! Pensacola International, Oyster bar marlin tourn., Destin salifish derby, and 1 other i cna't remember the name of ..... and then the legend

MR. KAISER !!! WHAT A INSPIRATION !!!!


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

BILL_MONEY said:


> Experts Only
> Work Of Art
> SeaSpray
> Shady Lady
> ...


None of those boats have this: 

http://www.gulfshoregetaway.com/record-swordfish-caught-off-alabama-coast

Goatroper is the man! All those guys above are secretly glad he's out of the game. There's a few Marlin mag covers with his picture on them as well. He's just got too much class and always kept a low profile.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Randy is a hellava fisherman,I knew him when he ran the pipedream. Is he working with you?/


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Marlin Brown and his grandfather.
Jimmy Waller, aka Pee Wee, Big Adventure
Chris Garner, aka Ass Neck , High Cotton
Jeff shoultz , Mollie of Destin 
Mike rowell, Annie girl
Cheese
Flash
Bullett

Just to name a few!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotcha - Orange Beach. Capt Wayne and Puerto Rican definitely got swagger!


----------

